# Gymnastics in Spain???



## barneysmum (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

My 9 year old daughter does gymnastics in the UK to a regional competitive level - she has just switched to Artistic gym and is doing well at this and also at tumbling and she doesn't want to give it up. We are thinking of moving to Spain so I need to know does anyone know of any good gymnastics clubs in or around Javea, or say within a 30 minute drive? Or what the gymnastics facilities are generally like in the Costa Blanca area?

Thank you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Dont know about gymnastics I'm afraid but most towns seem to have a sports centre. Theres certainly a big one here in Oliva, and one in the smaller town of Piles.

In fact googling I can find various references to gymnastics in Javea, including Rhythmic gymnastics world championship heats ... dont know if thats similar


----------

